# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  “Ruby Tuesday” quà tặng cho phái đẹp ngày 8/3 tại Highway4

## thietht

Bất kỳ vị nữ thực khách nào ghé qua hệ thống nhà hàng Highway4 nhân Ngày Quốc tế Phụ nữ 8/3 sẽ được tặng ngay một ly cocktail Sơn Tinh. 




Cocktail Ruby Tuesday 
Sơn Tinh có 12 hương vị, để mỗi bạn nữ chọn lựa. Với chất rượu kết tinh từ niềm tự hào kể câu chuyện cổ xưa về cây trái, cỏ hoa, bàn tay con người Việt trong hơi thở đậm chất thời đại. Hương nếp thơm, hương trái chin hay cây cỏ quý lắng lại theo lối nguyên sơ nhất trong từng giọt cùng hương những tâm hồn nặng tình xứ sở.

Ruby Tuesday là một vị cocktail mà bạn có thể chọn lựa. Được Highway4 Restaurant pha chế để tôn vinh các vị nữ thực khách xinh đẹp của mình nhân ngày Quốc tế Phụ nữ, Ruby Tuesday rất đặc biệt không chỉ bởi vì chỉ có duy nhất ở Highway4, mà còn vì trong thành phần tạo nên ly cocktail còn có một dòng rượu được vinh danh tại Cuộc thi Rượu Quốc tế rất uy tín IWSC (International Wine & Spirit Competition) được tổ chức tại Anh vừa qua. Ruby Tuesday chính là vị chua và thơm của chanh hòa quyện với men say nồng nàn của loại rượu quý, thăng hoa thành những cảm xúc lãng mạn của cuộc sống được chắt lọc lại trong ly martini đã được làm mát lạnh.

Các vị nữ thực khách hẳn sẽ cảm thấy hài lòng khi được thưởng thức ly cocktail đặc biệt này cùng gia đình, bạn bè, người thân trong một không gian ấm cúng, thân thiện với rất nhiều món ăn mới trong menu “Rồng Vàng” vừa được Highway4 trình làng trong thời gian gần đây.

Với 100% nguyên liệu từ hoa quả tươi tự nhiên, Sơn Tinh cocktails chính là viên ngọc quý, tô điểm thêm cho sắc đẹp của các vị nữ thực khách, mang lại cho họ những điều may mắn, sức khỏe, hạnh phúc và thành công trong cuộc sống.


Hệ thống nhà hàng Highway4

Tại Hội An

* 111 Bà Triệu, Tel: (0510) 393.4567

Tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh

* 101 Võ Văn Tần, Quận 3, Tel: (08) 3602.2069

Tại Hà Nội

* 575 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Tel: (04) 3771.6372

* 31 Xuân Diệu, Tây Hồ, Tel: (04) 3718.6377

* 3 Hàng Tre, Hoàn Kiếm, Tel: (04) 3926.4200

* 25 Bát Sứ, Hoàn Kiếm, Tel: (04) 3926.0639

* 54 Mai Hắc Đế, Hai Bà Trưng, Tel: (04) 3976.2647

----------

